# NE ND and NW MN be on the lookout for these guys



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

These guys were caught on camera, 18 miles NW of Greenbush, MN


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2004)

http://www.grandforksherald.com/article ... m?id=91640

This article states South Dakota...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

That is correct. I already posted this here in the open forum...

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=60290

This is the truth because I emailed the guy. Look at the thread....


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow that's incredible, three on one camera!!


----------



## Man of all Seasons (Sep 14, 2008)

wow thats insane


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> Wow that's incredible, three on one camera!!


Not really! Most likely a family group. Could easily be a female with her 2-3 nearly adult kittens.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Just a couple of miles west of Portland a female and two kits have been hanging for most of the summer. Lots of sightings.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I've heard of a trio much like that near Hillsboro as well. There has been multiple sightings over the last year of a mother with 2 kits. West of Hillsboro so possibly the same ones and seen near portland?


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

LMAOO I went looking for the cat out by the Norway church all I found was a moose :lol:


----------



## talkdirty2em (May 14, 2008)

looks like a yellow tag in the ear from SD to me!


----------



## coot_hunter89 (Aug 25, 2008)

wow in all the years i have hunted in that area and my family hunting in that area i have never seen a ditch tiger that big up there. i thought all i had to watch out for up there were wolves now i have to watch for them this sucks im sticking to goose hunting im selling my bow who wants it?


----------

